# Time to fight COVID-19 coronavirus using our computers



## Hayder_Master (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello all,

As we all know COVID-19 (novel coronavirus) become so serious and they did not find out yet the cure because its RNA and it change so fast, so we should tell the world quickly we are here and our computers are ready, go on improve software like F@H to bring results, we going to step out from mining and other activities and make our computers help the world.
#My_computer_ready

Hayder Master


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 4, 2020)

are there projects that support only COVID-19?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 4, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> are there projects that support only COVID-19?


no not yet, but we should let them know to develop one


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2020)

Folding@home takes up the fight against COVID-19 / 2019-nCoV - Folding@home
					

We need your help! Folding@home is joining researchers around the world working to better understand the 2019 Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) to accelerate the open science effort to develop new life-saving therapies.…




					foldingathome.org


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 4, 2020)

Just stay home, avoid crowded places, and if you go out, wear this:




Until the plague is contained. Vaccination is probably just a few days away.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 4, 2020)

id help if I could.
if theres anything we can take from this pandemic its that our goverments are useless, WHO is a money driven load of Bull and its possible that games are turning in to real life. well its all a load of bull-looks  just remember even the word hopeless has hope in it . " o h look im must be sleep posting again"..


----------



## Bones (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm wondering is there is a way to specifically get projects that would go towards this.
ATM I haven't seen anything that would but hopefully they will provide an option to actually select and work on such projects soon.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2020)

Isn't the cure just massive Nitric Oxide levels?









						Nitric Oxide Inhibits the Replication Cycle of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus
					

Nitric oxide (NO) is an important signaling molecule between cells which has been shown to have an inhibitory effect on some virus infections. The purpose of this study was to examine whether NO inhibits the replication cycle of the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS CoV) in...



					jvi.asm.org
				



^
Furthermore, we demonstrate that NO generated by inducible nitric oxide synthase, an enzyme that produces NO, inhibits the SARS CoV replication cycle.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 4, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> Isn't the cure just massive Nitric Oxide levels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is interesting results. But still need animal model for validation. Cell line works are extremely difficult to replicate in real life situations.

A lot of the tissue damage during CoV attack is not just apoptosis of infected cells, but also coming from massive cytokine storm from a rampaging immune system blindly attacking every adjacent cells to the infected cell cluster.

Also don't forget our body harbors billions of otherr virus and bacteria around the respiratory tract. It is a very complex interaction web. There may be virus-virus interactions as virus are usually selfish elements that try to exclude other virus from taking over the same cell. There may even be virus-bacteria interactions. It is a delicate balance between host immune system and viral infection, which is why designing drugs are so freaking difficult and burns through mountains of money.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> That is interesting results. But still need animal model for validation. Cell line works are extremely difficult to replicate in real life situations.
> 
> A lot of the tissue damage during CoV attack is not just apoptosis of infected cells, but also coming from massive cytokine storm from a rampaging immune system blindly attacking every adjacent cells to the infected cell cluster.
> 
> Also don't forget our body harbors billions of otherr virus and bacteria around the respiratory tract. It is a very complex interaction web. There may be virus-virus interactions as virus are usually selfish elements that try to exclude other virus from taking over the same cell. There may even be virus-bacteria interactions. It is a delicate balance between host immune system and viral infection, which is why designing drugs are so freaking difficult and burns through mountains of money.











						Inhalation of Nitric Oxide in the Treatment of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome: A Rescue Trial in Beijing
					

Abstract. Inhalation of nitric oxide (NO) improved arterial oxygenation and enabled the reduction of inspired oxygen therapy and airway pressure support in pati




					academic.oup.com
				




The results are definitely promising though, in the meantime.  Looks like a tiny amount of human treatments with inhaled NO were already being used to some degree of success during the SARS outbreak; the mortality rate was still high...
"Our results demonstrated that NO specifically inhibits the replication cycle of SARS CoV, most probably during the early steps of infection, suggesting that the production of NO by iNOS results in an antiviral effect. However, the production of NO should be adjusted to exert antiviral rather than damaging effects. At present, there is no information concerning the levels of NO in SARS patients. "

"In summary, inhaled NO treatment for severely sick patients with SARS resulted in improvement of arterial oxygenation and allowed noninvasive pressure support to be discontinued. Moreover, the positive effects remained after the termination of NO inhalation. The findings may suggest not only a vasodilator effect of inhaled NO treatment, but also an effect on the disease."

The fact that young kids are surviving / avoiding symptoms altogether might be a key as well - some combination of body chemistry and a lack of a rampaging immune system maybe...








						Only a handful of children have been diagnosed with the coronavirus — and experts have a few guesses as to why
					

More than 136,000 people have been diagnosed with the new coronavirus. But only a handful are children.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Midiamp (Mar 5, 2020)

How to properly join this? I've done 2 WU, but I'm not sure if the connections are good or not. I don't see any activities on the network side.

Also for my GPU I use 5700XT, seems like I have no WU for this configuration warning all the time, so I'm only running on CPU side.


----------



## pcwolf (Mar 5, 2020)

Just dropped in to check for Teams.  Search on "TPU" revealed nothing.

https://www.ipd.uw.edu/2020/02/rosettas-role-in-fighting-coronavirus/


----------



## hat (Mar 5, 2020)

That appears to be a completely different project. We're talking about F@H here.






						Front Page - Folding@home
					






					foldingathome.org


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 5, 2020)

You could help by playing a video game.









						Play a Video Game to Fight Coronavirus
					

With COVID-19, aka coronavirus, continuing to spread at an alarming rate, researchers of all stripes are racing to get a handle on it. This includes a team at the University of Washington in Seattle, who’ve taken a novel approach: a video game.  The game, first released in 2008, is called...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You could help by playing a video game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I came here to post this just now, lol

Folding at Home and Fold-It, I wonder if some collaboration could be done?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 13, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Folding@home takes up the fight against COVID-19 / 2019-nCoV - Folding@home
> 
> 
> We need your help! Folding@home is joining researchers around the world working to better understand the 2019 Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) to accelerate the open science effort to develop new life-saving therapies.…
> ...



sounds great, thanks my brother i will share it support it


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2020)

In an ironic twist of fate, I was indeed mining before I started folding again... and now it seems we're running low on work units to process. It seems there was a very large response to the call for help and now there's not enough work to go around, heh.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 17, 2020)

hat said:


> It seems there was a very large response to the call for help and now there's not enough work to go around, heh.


Yesterday I installed folding@home then later on noticed no WU were coming down.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 17, 2020)

looks like we might have a cure within the next month from the scientest here in Australia.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 17, 2020)

Melvis said:


> looks like we might have a cure within the next month from the scientest here in Australia.



I heard this twice already in last the last month.  I don't really believe it.  I think it will end up taking longer than that.  I read Australia Yahoo news that a Canadian company had a vaccine.  Now Australia.  Month and half ago it was Israel.  So it is entirely possible there is one or these companies are trying to make a name for themselves by making such claims.

Hopefully they do have the vaccine though.  So I can finally get back on track to my plans this year.


----------



## s3thra (Mar 21, 2020)

Seems like most of the WUs my PC is pulling down are COVID-19 related.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 21, 2020)

Well, that escalated quickly! Amazing!

Folding@Home Now More Powerful Than World's Top 7 Supercomputers, Combined - Tom's Hardware


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 21, 2020)

s3thra said:


> Seems like most of the WUs my PC is pulling down are COVID-19 related.


I switched back from the CPU to the GPU before I li left for work. GPU is crunching on COVID-19 receptor something.


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

I can't change mine, it just refreshes the page every other second and only gives me four options which isn't quite so helpful as I'd hoped...


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 25, 2020)

I been absent for a while, but just put 4 computers onto this.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2020)

@Black Panther many thanks for joining to the team!   

One thing I was told was to not worry about folding on the CPU, just worry about the GPU as it'll do things a lot faster   See you on the team stats soon enough I'm sure!!


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2020)

Tralalak said:


> *Folding@home for Fighting Covid-19 with VIA QuadCore 2.0GHz (CPU) and NVIDIA GeForce GTX1050Ti (GPU)*


I will apologise in my ignorance, but I'm not sure what the point of the video is??  Would you be able to enlighten us please?


----------



## Tralalak (Mar 26, 2020)

Sorry wrong discussion forum...


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2020)

Tralalak said:


> Sorry wrong discussion forum...


No problem, I just wondered and couldn't be of much help


----------



## j0taDasFestasPT (Apr 5, 2020)

Im in during this days let's get united share this post on twitter facebook email you know


----------

